# Food pick up



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I had one customer who called me after I had accepted the ping and was on my way to him who didn't want a ride but for me to pick up food from Taco Bell. I told him that we do not do that and to do it through Postmates or Grubhub. He then hung up but didn't cancel so I parked a few blocks away and waited the 5 minutes and cancelled as a no-show and got my cancelation fee. Why do they think that we run like that? I guess it is getting to be a pet peeve of mine now.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That was WISE of you, MonkeeMama17. This guy may have confused you with UberEats delivery service. Although I doubt that they work like that..where the customer calls a driver and places the order. You'd have to pay for the Taco's and get Brutal Bruno to reimburse you. So much could go terribly wrong!


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Don't know if my area has that yet, but I was doing Lyft and haven't done Uber in a few weeks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's the worst kinda non-malicious customer:
1) they think Lyft is Uber
2) they're thoroughly convinced that Uber is their personal chauffeur
3) and, with their limited grasp, associate "their chauffeur" with "TV superservant, generic"' : butler, gofer, maid, nanny, handyman/mechanic, secretary, etc.

...just be glad supervillain aliens haven't invaded yet : you can be certain they'll expect you to swat them away effortlessly, with your ridiculously overpowered hidden bouncer/bodyguard/enforcer/martial art sensei skillz.

Cuz that's how "elite help" invariably acts in comics or on TV.

PS I do wonder if these people have started pestering valet parkers and bellboys for AUX cords and iPhone 6 chargers yet???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People have called cab companies to do this for years. It used to be that you could do it and the people would pay you. Over the past thirty years, or so, people who want this have become real donkeys.

We had someone who called the cab company and wanted forty dollars worth of food picked up at Steak and Eggs. A driver spoke up for it, took the forty dollars out of his pocket and proceeded to the address. The person at the address had decided that he did not want the food. The dispatcher called the Steak and Eggs, which would not take it back. The dispatcher then called the customer and explained all of this to him. The customer said too bad for the driver, he did not want the food any more and was not going to re-imburse the driver. The dispatcher told the driver to bring the breakfasts to the Office. Some of the people in the Office and in the Radio Room bought some of the breakfasts from the driver, so he did get back most of his money. That was all that it took.

When I was on the microphone, I had a policy that no driver take money from his pocket to pick up something for a customer. If a customer wanted food, I would send him a cab, he could ride the cab to the restaurant, go inside, pay for his food, receive his food, get back into the cab and the driver would take him back. Once I became a Company Official, I made a policy against any driver's taking money from his pocket.

You did the smart thing. Not only "NO', not only "A Thousand Times NO", not only "HELL, NO!" but "A Thousand Times HELL NO!!!!!"


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

not food related, but had a rider request a ride today and 30 secs into the request texted: cancel pickup. I returned: you cancel. no response. i went to the spot and claimed my net $3 and change to make a point. net further of all costs $1.60 or so. yay.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

On Lyft, you COULD tell them to run the ride to the restaurant, get "dropped off", tip you the bill size +$5 or something, and then reorder a ride FROM the restaurant to their location - repinging until they get you

Then again , most such "riders" are probably unable to comprehend and follow directions

Also let em know that unless they 5-star you for the to-restaurant run, they won't be able to reorder you since the system will block pings (well, 4 or 5 stars actually, but - close enough)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The odds that they would be able to reping you from the restaurant would be very low lol 

My first month of driving Lyft I got a request and when I got there a women called and asked if I would drop a envelope at a post office box not really thinking of it I said yes . Walked up to the door and she had 3 kids going crazy , she said her car is broken and she needs to get this in the mail today and the kids were being horrible . She handed me a stamped envelope and a $10 bill . I drove to the only post office box I knew of it about 15 minutes away (turns out there was one closer but I didn't know) dropped the envelope and later found that she tipped me an extra $5 on the app . 

Although that went well I don't think I would do that again, who knows what they are mailing , the world is so jacked up it could be anything 

Do you guys have a fast food drive thru policy ?? 

I have a policy that if you're going thru the drive thru you have to buy me food lol I've only had one guy say no , so I said ok sorry I can't drive you through Taco Bell . I've also said no if it's during a surge time or close to one where I want to be back in a good money zone not wasting time in a drive thru . Same with Gas Station stops , I tell them they have to buy me a red bull or something . I usually end up giving some or all of the food to a homeless person , sometimes with the passanger in the car still , I don't really eat fast food but I'll take the oppurtunity to do a good deed on someone elses dime


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> texted: cancel pickup. I returned: you cancel.


I always tell the customer that the program will not let me cancel, so he will have to cancel. I have had a few go back and forth with me on this one. Some of them will keep whining about having to pay and why can I not cancel and it is not their fault and blah, blah, blah. I have to ask them "Is there something that you do not understand about 'this thing will not let me cancel it, you will have to cancel it?' ".

I will not cancel for two reasons:

1. The passenger wasted my time, let him pay the consequences.

2. Uber counts "cancel customer request", "cancel no-show" and "cancel do not charge rider" against the driver. Legitimate cancellations will be used to send the driver to the Virtual Corner or to de-activate him for "excessive cancellations".

I am guessing that it is similar for Lyft, as, while Lyft was not party to either the Massachusetts or California suits/settlements, I assume that Lyft will let those terms guide it, as it has no desire to be sued, I am sure.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That was WISE of you, MonkeeMama17. This guy may have confused you with UberEats delivery service. Although I doubt that they work like that..where the customer calls a driver and places the order. You'd have to pay for the Taco's and get Brutal Bruno to reimburse you. So much could go terribly wrong!


They order through the app,and the app then send you a request.I don't know what he was thinking.


----------

